# Agli uomini ...



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2016)

http://www.repubblica.it/scienze/2015/12/28/news/agli_uomini_piacciono_le_donne_intelligenti_ma_solo_da_lontano-128145358/?ref=search"           

Agli uomini piacciono le donne intelligenti. Ma solo da lontano"
Uno studio degli scienziati della University of Buffalo svela che i maschi provano disagio e paura quando devono rapportarsi con donne intelligenti. E, alla fine, scelgono partner meno 

Le vere regole dell'attrazione, formulate dagli scienziati


Tanti strani modi per sfruttare il dna


SE, oltre a essere di bell'aspetto, doveste avere la sventura di essere anche donne intelligenti, potrebbe essere arrivato il momento di rassegnarvi. Forse non troverete mai l'uomo per voi. O meglio, lui vi scanserà. Perché sarà intimorito dalla vostra brillantezza. A dirlo è un'équipe di scienziati delle University of Buffalo e University of Texas at Austin, in un lavoro appena pubblicato sulla rivista Personality and Social Psychology Bulletin: secondo i ricercatori, gli uomini, pur essendo attratti da donne intellettualmente prestanti, ne temono il confronto. E, in ultima istanza, tendono a preferire loro donne meno brillanti.


Per scoprirlo, gli scienziati hanno proposto due scenari differenti a 105 uomini eterosessuali. Nel primo, hanno chiesto ai soggetti maschi di immaginare un appuntamento romantico con una donna, offrendo loro la possibilità di scegliere tra un partner più o meno bravo nel risolvere problemi di matematica: la maggior parte degli uomini ha risposto, senza esitare, di preferire le donne più intelligenti. Fin qui, nulla di strano: "Gli uomini", raccontano gli scienziati nello studio, "hanno mostrato un atteggiamento positivo e un maggiore interesse romantico nei confronti di donne dotate di maggiore intelligenza".


La resa dei conti, però, è arrivata nella seconda parte dell'esperimento. Ai partecipanti allo studio è stato fatto completare un test di intelligenza. Poi è stato detto loro che avrebbero incontrato una donna che aveva superato il test con un punteggio più alto: gli uomini, scrivono gli scienziati, "si sono rivelati più freddi e distanti, l'hanno valutata meno attraente e hanno mostrato meno desiderio di stabilire un contatto emotivo con lei". La ragione, secondo i ricercatori, sta nel fatto che gli uomini avvertono l'interazione con una donna più intelligente come una pericolosa minaccia alla propria mascolinità. E alla fine trovano più comodo e rassicurante lasciarsi cadere tra le braccia di una partner che percepiscono inferiore dal punto di vista intellettuale.


In effetti, non si tratta di un risultato del tutto inatteso. Già nel 2013, un altro studio pubblicato sul Journal of Personality and Social Psychology aveva smascherato questa sorta di vigliaccheria maschile, svelando che gli uomini soffrivano di calo dell'autostima in risposta a successi intellettuali delle proprie mogli o fidanzate. E il lavoro recente, seppur condotto su un campione abbastanza ristretto, sembra confermare questa teoria.


(DA REPUBBLICA ONLINE )


----------



## JON (8 Gennaio 2016)

Cioè, in pratica, se una è intelligente e pure bella...alla fine gli tocca fare la scema?


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Io onestamente faccio davvero fatica a comprendere il possibile nesso tra mascolinità e intelligenza femminile. A me le donne intelligenti in realtà attraggono molto più di quelle svampite, ovviamente con l'equilibrio nella bellezza estetica. 
Semmai dovrei capire se io sia in grado di sedurre una donna brillante tanto quanto una poco sveglia...


----------



## Alessandra (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ecco perchè non trovo l'uomo giusto....non solo sono gnocca ma ho pure un Q.I. brillante :singleeye:







(Sto scherzando....!!!)
:mexican:


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2016)

L'articolo non dice una cosa: che quelle staintelligenti a volte se la stratirano e cercano dalla vita chissà che uomo. 
Possibilmente straintelligente.
E due poli di una calamita uguali si respingono .

Ma le donne, apprezzano lo straintelligente o si comportano come gli uomini?


----------



## oro.blu (8 Gennaio 2016)

mio marito pur trattandomi normalmente come una "deficiente" specialmente quando siamo in pubblico, cosa che io odio profondamente, ma che non so controbattere, sa benissimo che la mia intelligenza è superiore alla sua. Lui ha un "intelligenza" acquisita cioè basata sulle esperienze già avute mentre la mia è un intelligenza intuitiva, che quindi mi porta a capire prima e meglio di lui la risoluzione di problemi nuovi o "diversi" dal solito, per questo viene spesso da me a chiedere aiuto...Credo che questo gli dia fastidio ed è per questo che come anticipato in pubblico tende a darmi del oca. 
Certo meglio essere percepita come sciocca e non esserlo che il contrario... Alle volte però farebbe piacere anche essere riconosciuti per il proprio valore. 
Comunque non l'ho di certo conquistato con l'intelligenza ( poi però credo siamo rimasti assieme anche per quello), forse nemmeno con la bellezza, ma con la disponibilità.
Secondo me ogni uomo sceglie il giusto mix di affinità intellettiva e fisica così come le donne.


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ecco perchè non trovo l'uomo giusto....non solo sono gnocca ma ho pure un Q.I. brillante :singleeye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma è perché io a te viviamo troppo distanti [emoji6] 
Passata la sbornia di ieri sera?


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> mio marito pur trattandomi normalmente come una "deficiente" specialmente quando siamo in pubblico, cosa che io odio profondamente, ma che non so controbattere, sa benissimo che la mia intelligenza è superiore alla sua. Lui ha un "intelligenza" acquisita cioè basata sulle esperienze già avute mentre la mia è un intelligenza intuitiva, che quindi mi porta a capire prima e meglio di lui la risoluzione di problemi nuovi o "diversi" dal solito, per questo viene spesso da me a chiedere aiuto...Credo che questo gli dia fastidio ed è per questo che come anticipato in pubblico tende a darmi del oca.
> Certo meglio essere percepita come sciocca e non esserlo che il contrario... Alle volte però farebbe piacere anche essere riconosciuti per il proprio valore.
> Comunque non l'ho di certo conquistato con l'intelligenza ( poi però credo siamo rimasti assieme anche per quello), forse nemmeno con la bellezza, ma con la disponibilità.
> Secondo me ogni uomo sceglie il giusto mix di affinità intellettiva e fisica così come le donne.


Ma probabilmente nel tuo caso non è stato lui a scegliere te, ma tu a scegliere lui [emoji6] 
E mi sa che la sua linea comportamentale è proprio data dal timore che incute la tua intelligenza più reattiva della sua [emoji4] poi però tu sprechi tutto stando subordinata a lui, quindi vabbè [emoji29]


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

Dev'essere lo stesso team di ricerca che dopo anni di studio ha detto che i migliori amici delle donne sono i gay. Io li proporrei per il Nobel


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Dev'essere lo stesso team di ricerca che dopo anni di studio ha detto che i migliori amici delle donne sono i gay. Io li proporrei per il Nobel


Non è vero, i migliori amici delle donne sono gli uomini considerati innocui....


----------



## brenin (8 Gennaio 2016)

Una breve premessa, visto che lo studio è stato fatto negli USA : 

- il livello di competizione,nell'ambito lavorativo di quel paese,è a livelli in  alcuni casi addirittura esasperanti ;
- detto questo,nell'immaginario dell'uomo che si trova davanti una donna/collega con un QI superiore al suo,le difficoltà ad ammettere questo gap intellettivo sono quasi insormontabili; a questo punto,forse per "giustificarsi" o per non ammettere i diversi livelli di preparazione e competenza,comincia ad instaurarsi l'autoconvinzione che la collega - che non si ritiene più a questo punto "superiore" -  possa o potrebbe raggiungere avanzamenti di carriera non in funzione di quanto effettivamente vale,ma bensì in funzione del fatto di essere donna ( ancor più se attraente ) e da qui si può capire - a mio modesto avviso - i dati dell'articolo di Repubblica.
Già negli anni '60 il detto " Una donna deve fare ogni cosa due volte meglio di un uomo per essere giudicata brava la metà , ma per fortuna non è difficile " era molto popolare tra le lavoratrici americane.
Tornando all'oggetto del 3D, ritengo sia anche importante il cambiamento della nostra società; mentre una volta ( mia madre ad esempio ) le donne facevano figli e si occupavano della famiglia, ora  tante mamme devono giocoforza lavorare e di conseguenza si trovano ad aver affinato una particolare abilità nel fare più cose contemporaneamente,divise come sono tra casa e lavoro. E questa abilità, che riconosco pienamente a tante donne, non esitano a "trasferirla" nell'ambito lavorativo unendo praticità,competenza e velocità nell'assolvimento dei compiti/mansioni a loro assegnati.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> L'articolo non dice una cosa: che quelle staintelligenti a volte se la stratirano e cercano dalla vita chissà che uomo.
> Possibilmente straintelligente.
> E due poli di una calamita uguali si respingono .
> 
> Ma le donne, *apprezzano lo straintelligente *o si comportano come gli uomini?


Eh si se non adotta comportamenti stupidi


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si se non adotta comportamenti stupidi


Buongiorno Fiamma [emoji8] 
Vabbè, in quanto uomini, prima o poi i comportamenti stupidi sono inevitabili [emoji28]


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Una breve premessa, visto che lo studio è stato fatto negli USA :
> 
> - *il livello di competizione,nell'ambito lavorativo di quel paese,è a livelli in  alcuni casi addirittura esasperanti ;*
> - detto questo,nell'immaginario dell'uomo che si trova davanti una donna/collega con un QI superiore al suo,le difficoltà ad ammettere questo gap intellettivo sono quasi insormontabili; a questo punto,forse per "giustificarsi" o per non ammettere i diversi livelli di preparazione e competenza,comincia ad instaurarsi l'autoconvinzione che la collega - che non si ritiene più a questo punto "superiore" -  possa o potrebbe raggiungere avanzamenti di carriera non in funzione di quanto effettivamente vale,ma bensì in funzione del fatto di essere donna ( ancor più se attraente ) e da qui si può capire - a mio modesto avviso - i dati dell'articolo di Repubblica.
> ...


Anche da noi ormai in determinati ambiti lavorativi. 
Personalmente per esperienza lavorativa ho notato che le donne soprattutto in funzioni manageriali sanno fotografare meglio la complessità delle situazioni e trovano meglio e prima le soluzioni. Gli uomini in questo sono un po' basici e soprattutto hanno una professionalità che soprattutto negli ultimi periodi è piuttosto carente. Non è un buon segnale.


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Fiamma [emoji8]
> Vabbè,* in quanto uomini, prima o poi i comportamenti stupidi sono inevitabili *[emoji28]


ahò parla per te


----------



## brenin (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche da noi ormai in determinati ambiti lavorativi.
> Personalmente per esperienza lavorativa ho notato che le donne soprattutto in funzioni manageriali sanno fotografare meglio la complessità delle situazioni e trovano meglio e prima le soluzioni. Gli uomini in questo sono un po' basici e soprattutto hanno una professionalità che soprattutto negli ultimi periodi è piuttosto carente. Non è un buon segnale.


Parto dalla fine..... la professionalità va sempre più scemando, come altresì il vecchio e sano "buon senso" , lasciando il posto a manager molto più attenti ad "apparire" che non " a fare "..... per quanto riguarsa le donne in ambito lavorativo, in base alla mia esperienza, posso dire che aver a che fare con manager femminili è molto ma molto più impegnativo - da un punto di vista mentale/processo di ragionamento - che non con un uomo ( ed anche più "pericoloso" se si pensa di sottovalutare l'interlocutrice del momento ).


----------



## Ryoga74 (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahò parla per te


Io pur ritenendomi una persona piuttosto intelligente, sono foriero di comportamenti stupidi tale da poterne scrivere un'enciclopedia [emoji23]


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Parto dalla fine..... la professionalità va sempre più scemando, come altresì il vecchio e sano "buon senso" , lasciando il posto a manager molto più attenti ad "apparire" che non " a fare "..... per quanto riguarsa le donne in ambito lavorativo, in base alla mia esperienza, posso dire che aver a che fare con manager femminili è molto ma molto più impegnativo - da un punto di vista mentale/processo di ragionamento - che non con un uomo ( ed anche più "pericoloso" se si pensa di sottovalutare l'interlocutrice del momento ).


Si, quoto tutto


----------



## JON (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/scienze/2015/12/28/news/agli_uomini_piacciono_le_donne_intelligenti_ma_solo_da_lontano-128145358/?ref=search"
> 
> Agli uomini piacciono le donne intelligenti. Ma solo da lontano"
> Uno studio degli scienziati della University of Buffalo svela che i maschi provano disagio e paura quando devono rapportarsi con donne intelligenti. E, alla fine, scelgono partner meno
> ...


Scherzi a parte. In un rapporto principalmente di seduzione, l'intelligenza o il forzare il coinvolgimento emotivo su un piano più razionale e pragmatico credo che possa minare realmente il coinvolgimento emotivo.
Se il tutto si trasforma in una prova, se ti senti testato, se l'approccio sottintende principalmente un giudizio o una valutazione, è probabile che la leggerezza di un rapporto, dove la diretta e reciproca sintonia dovrebbe essere non dico scontata ma almeno favorita, rischia di diventare un'esperienza spiacevole.

Il test di cui sopra però è di per se anche una forzatura. C'è un tempo della seduzione e un tempo per l'intellettualizzazione di un rapporto. C'è il momento in cui è il corpo a parlare e quello in cui è la mente ad approfondire il rapporto. Sono elementi imprescindibili. 

Insomma, il test inizia con uomini che affermano di volersi rapportare con donne di una certa levatura. Il punto di partenza e che in realtà l'uomo vuole potenzialmente una donna che eccelle sotto ogni punto di vista nell'ottica sottintesa della seduzione ma anche sottovalutata perchè poi, quella donna, va conquistata, termine antiquato lo so, per cui direi meritata. Se lo scopo principale e immediato è quello della seduzione mi pare abbastanza normale che quegli uomini nella seconda fase del test tendano ad aggiustare la mira e a preferire donne più "alla mano".

Come sempre...dipende. Penso che in un rapporto basato di primo acchito su un interesse romantico e sessuale ci sia immediato bisogno di sintonia e complicità. Se si cerca altro, se il punto di partenza è più maturo e basato su un bisogno non legato solo alla pulsione sessuale, allora credo che anche un uomo abbia le risorse necessarie ad un rapporto del genere. Tutto sta nel sapere quello che si vuole e nella consapevolezza delle proprie capacità e degli eventuali limiti personali per ottenerlo.


----------



## brenin (8 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte. In un rapporto principalmente di seduzione, l'intelligenza o il forzare il coinvolgimento emotivo su un piano più razionale e pragmatico credo che possa minare realmente il coinvolgimento emotivo.
> Se il tutto si trasforma in una prova, se ti senti testato, se l'approccio sottintende principalmente un giudizio o una valutazione, è probabile che la leggerezza di un rapporto, dove la diretta e reciproca sintonia dovrebbe essere non dico scontata ma almeno favorita, rischia di diventare un'esperienza spiacevole.
> 
> Il test di cui sopra però è di per se anche una forzatura. C'è un tempo della seduzione e un tempo per l'intellettualizzazione di un rapporto. C'è il momento in cui è il corpo a parlare e quello in cui è la mente ad approfondire il rapporto. Sono elementi imprescindibili.
> ...


Concordo, mi fa anche specie il fatto che abbiano "gettato la spugna" senza nemmeno provare,almeno,a confrontarsi con la donna, e mi fa riflettere anche sull'autostima che hanno queste persone di sè stessi.


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Io pur ritenendomi una persona piuttosto intelligente, sono foriero di comportamenti stupidi tale da poterne scrivere un'enciclopedia [emoji23]


vabbè cazzate ne combiniamo tutti... siamo esseri umani, nati col peccato originale appiccicato addosso :singleeye:


----------



## JON (8 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Concordo, mi fa anche specie il fatto che abbiano "gettato la spugna" senza nemmeno provare,almeno,a confrontarsi con la donna, e mi fa riflettere anche sull'autostima che hanno queste persone di sè stessi.


Il problema è che il test li sottoponeva ad un esito immediato.
L'errore di fondo è stato evitare il confronto, o anche il semplice tentativo di evitarlo, per giungere ad una conclusione positiva. Quasi fosse una gara, a me sinceramente non meraviglia, mi pare un comportamento alquanto mascolino.

Forse, effettivamente, si sono rivelati veramente suggestionati dalla soggezione imposta da una donna difficile. Il test, sebbene palese e forzato, direi che ha funzionato e che gli uomini quindi si siano comportati in modo naturale. Diversamente avrebbero potuto usare più astuzia, dimostrando più intelligenza e coraggio affrontando una partner più complicata a prescindere dal risultato, anche quando questo si presentasse sicuramente negativo. Meno naturale ma più adeguato ad una vera sfida di conquista, come giocare a scacchi.

Non gioco mai a carte, giorni fa per far contenta mia moglie abbiamo giocato a burraco. Inutile dire che mi ha stracciato, lei è sicuramente più astuta. Io ho bluffato sicurezza e capacità di gioco tutto il tempo, una mano l'ho pure vinta, ma non ho lasciato trasparire la mia consapevolezza di inferiorità per tutto il tempo. Chiaro che lei sa di essere più brava di me, ma siamo rimasti che adesso mi alleno e poi gli faccio un mazzo così. E' solo un esempio, il fatto è che lei sa che poi io posso essere migliore in altri ambiti cosi com'è vero il contrario, quindi ci compensiamo. Personalmente sto molto attento a non farmi influenzare negativamente dalle sue qualità.


----------



## brenin (8 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Il problema è che il test li sottoponeva ad un esito immediato.
> L'errore di fondo è stato evitare il confronto, o anche il semplice tentativo di evitarlo, per giungere ad una conclusione positiva. Quasi fosse una gara, a me sinceramente non meraviglia, mi pare un comportamento alquanto mascolino.
> 
> Forse, effettivamente, si sono rivelati veramente suggestionati dalla soggezione imposta da una donna difficile. Il test, sebbene palese e forzato, direi che ha funzionato e che gli uomini quindi si siano comportati in modo naturale. *Diversamente avrebbero potuto usare più astuzia, dimostrando più intelligenza e coraggio affrontando una partner più complicata a prescindere dal risultato, anche quando questo si presentasse sicuramente negativo. Meno naturale ma più adeguato ad una vera sfida di conquista, come giocare a scacchi*.
> ...


Concordo pienamente; avrebbero dovuto giocarsi le loro carte, l'esito - soprattutto in certi campi - non è mai scontato. E d'altro canto,cos'avevano da perdere ?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Il problema è che il test li sottoponeva ad un esito immediato.
> L'errore di fondo è stato evitare il confronto, o anche il semplice tentativo di evitarlo, per giungere ad una conclusione positiva. Quasi fosse una gara, a me sinceramente non meraviglia, mi pare un comportamento alquanto mascolino.
> 
> Forse, effettivamente, si sono rivelati veramente suggestionati dalla soggezione imposta da una donna difficile. Il test, sebbene palese e forzato, direi che ha funzionato e che gli uomini quindi si siano comportati in modo naturale. Diversamente avrebbero potuto usare più astuzia, dimostrando più intelligenza e coraggio affrontando una partner più complicata a prescindere dal risultato, anche quando questo si presentasse sicuramente negativo. Meno naturale ma più adeguato ad una vera sfida di conquista, come giocare a scacchi.
> ...





brenin ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente; avrebbero dovuto giocarsi le loro carte, l'esito - soprattutto in certi campi - non è mai scontato. E d'altro canto,cos'avevano da perdere ?


Vi quoto entrambi per porre questa domanda :
siete convinti che bisogna adottare comportamenti diversi nel conquistare una donna mediamente più intelligente del proprio partner ? E' un esigenza femminile conclamata o è un limite che si pone l'uomo ?


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2016)

Posso fare io una domanda? 
Cosa intendete per intelligenza? Perchè ci sono diverse forme di intelligenza, e non sono solo QI.

Altra cosa che si confonde spesso è intelligenza e cultura.

Dunque parliamo di intelligenza misurata col QI?

(Einstein era un genio, ma ha avuto una vita affettiva disastrosa).


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vi quoto entrambi per porre questa domanda :
> siete convinti che bisogna adottare comportamenti diversi nel conquistare una donna mediamente più intelligente del proprio partner ? E' un esigenza femminile conclamata o è un limite che si pone l'uomo ?


Non capito bene, puoi spiegarti meglio?


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Posso fare io una domanda?
> *Cosa intendete per intelligenza? *Perchè ci sono diverse forme di intelligenza, e non sono solo QI.
> 
> Altra cosa che si confonde spesso è intelligenza e cultura.
> ...


bella domanda...


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vi quoto entrambi per porre questa domanda :
> *siete convinti che bisogna adottare comportamenti diversi nel conquistare una donna mediamente più intelligente del proprio partner ?* E' un esigenza femminile conclamata o è un limite che si pone l'uomo ?


Non direi... però non è molto chiara la tua domanda :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non capito bene, puoi spiegarti meglio?


Partendo dallo studio fatto, secondo te una donna con un QI mediamente più alto è veramente più impegnativa da conquistare perché ha delle esigenze particolari o siete voi uomini che ve fate film inesistenti !? 
Giro la stessa precisazione a Nob


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non direi... però non è molto chiara la tua domanda :singleeye:


Riformulata a Spleen :up:


----------



## JON (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vi quoto entrambi per porre questa domanda :
> siete convinti che bisogna adottare comportamenti diversi nel conquistare una donna mediamente più intelligente del proprio partner ? E' un esigenza femminile conclamata o è un limite che si pone l'uomo ?


Io penso che bisogna tentare di rimanere equilibrati in ogni situazione, quindi non è proprio un adeguarsi in modo diverso a seconda delle occasioni.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2016)

Le donne come gli uomini molto intelligenti non vengono compresi da chi non lo è e questo è sicuramente un filtro.
Occorre essere molto basici per piacere a più persone possibili.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Partendo dallo studio fatto, secondo te u*na donna con un QI mediamente più alto è veramente più impegnativa da conquistare perché ha delle esigenze particolari *o siete voi uomini che ve fate film inesistenti !?
> Giro la stessa precisazione a Nob



No.
Anzi, è vero il contrario.
Le sceme sono difficilissime e hanno gusti molto particolari.
Domandone:
ma Fanny Targioni Tozzetti la mettete tra le intelligenti o le sceme?


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Partendo dallo studio fatto, secondo te una donna con un QI mediamente più alto è veramente più impegnativa da conquistare perché ha delle esigenze particolari o siete voi uomini che ve fate film inesistenti !?
> Giro la stessa precisazione a Nob


Secondo me si, perchè è portata a percepire più rapidamente e profondamente i limiti altrui e questo uccide l'ormone 
Succede anche agli uomini.


----------



## JON (8 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Posso fare io una domanda?
> *Cosa intendete per intelligenza*? Perchè ci sono diverse forme di intelligenza, e non sono solo QI.
> 
> Altra cosa che si confonde spesso è intelligenza e cultura.
> ...


Di certo non una condizione di superiorità in senso lato.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Anzi, è vero il contrario.
> Le sceme sono difficilissime e hanno gusti molto particolari.
> Domandone:
> ma Fanny Targioni Tozzetti la mettete tra le intelligenti o le sceme?


Ma chi è ?! Rispondi che leggo più tardi, ora ho da fare


----------



## JON (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Partendo dallo studio fatto, secondo te una donna con un QI mediamente più alto è veramente più impegnativa da conquistare perché ha delle esigenze particolari o siete voi uomini che ve fate film inesistenti !?
> Giro la stessa precisazione a Nob


Fermo restando che ognuno nutre le proprie aspettative e quindi ricerca una determinata compatibilità, non credo proprio che alla fine una donna molto intelligente abbia esigenze sproporzionate.


----------



## Alessandra (8 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Le donne come gli uomini molto intelligenti non vengono compresi da chi non lo è e questo è sicuramente un filtro.
> Occorre essere molto basici per piacere a più persone possibili.


Non saprei Danny.
Se si è "basici", piaci ai "basici".
Quelli con intelligenza brillante sono fuori mira.


----------



## Spot (8 Gennaio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non saprei Danny.
> Se si è "basici", piaci ai "basici".
> Quelli con intelligenza brillante sono fuori mira.


La fregatura è per chi sta nel grigio mezzo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Anzi, è vero il contrario.
> Le sceme sono difficilissime e hanno gusti molto particolari.
> Domandone:
> ma* Fanny Targioni Tozzetti* la mettete tra le intelligenti o le sceme?


:rotfl:tra quelle che facevano di necessità virtù


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Fermo restando che ognuno nutre le proprie aspettative e quindi ricerca una determinata compatibilità, *non credo proprio che alla fine una donna molto intelligente abbia esigenze sproporzionate*.



oh, finalmente. applauso


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma chi è ?! Rispondi che leggo più tardi, ora ho da fare


Mi colpì Fanny perché Giacomo Leopardi le dedicò un intero ciclo di poesie.
Si era innamorato di lei che lo respinse.
Era bella, giovane (25 anni), si ritiene avesse 4 amanti contemporaneamente (era sposata), ma il poeta, no, lo sdegnava perché "nemico dell'acqua" e perché "non stava bene di occhi".
Non lo trattò con disprezzo, ma lo rifiutò perché per lui, per il suo fisico, provava repulsione.
Lei, così bella, così cordiale, così desiderata.


----------



## oscuro (8 Gennaio 2016)

*Ma*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Non saprei Danny.
> Se si è "basici", piaci ai "basici".
> Quelli con intelligenza brillante sono fuori mira.


Credo che sia importante piacere a chi ci piace.


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Partendo dallo studio fatto, *secondo te una donna con un QI mediamente più alto è veramente più impegnativa da conquistare perché ha delle esigenze particolari *o siete voi uomini che ve fate film inesistenti !?
> Giro la stessa precisazione a Nob


ah ok! No assolutamente, anzi forse è vero il contrario...


----------



## Spot (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/scienze/2015/12/28/news/agli_uomini_piacciono_le_donne_intelligenti_ma_solo_da_lontano-128145358/?ref=search"
> 
> Agli uomini piacciono le donne intelligenti. Ma solo da lontano"
> Uno studio degli scienziati della University of Buffalo svela che i maschi provano disagio e paura quando devono rapportarsi con donne intelligenti. E, alla fine, scelgono partner meno
> ...


Grazie mami :inlove:
Finalmente ho un'ottimo balsamo per lenire il fatto che vengo costantemente scartata per qualcun'altra.
Non è che sono più gnocche e brave a quanto pare.

Scherzi a parte, cosa s'intende per intelligenza?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mi colpì Fanny perché Giacomo Leopardi le dedicò un intero ciclo di poesie.
> Si era innamorato di lei che lo respinse.
> Era bella, giovane (25 anni), si ritiene avesse 4 amanti contemporaneamente (era sposata), ma il poeta, no, lo sdegnava perché "nemico dell'acqua" e perché "non stava bene di occhi".
> Non lo trattò con disprezzo, ma lo rifiutò perché per lui, per il suo fisico, provava repulsione.
> Lei, così bella, così cordiale, così desiderata.




più facilmente di fanny faceva gola a leopardi il salotto letterario  
ma siamo nel campo delle ipotesi


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2016)

Come è raccontato nell'articolo lo studio sembra la solita cagata.
Negli stereotipi maschili la "prof di matematica" non è un'icona sessuale, non sembra sufficientemente manipolabile con la solite astuzie banali da maschietto in fase seduttiva, la si immagina severa e giudicante.
Insomma, se anche un Leopardi si invaghisce di una gatta morta ma gnocca (quante volte ricorre la parola bellezza nei suoi scritti), all'uomo medio la prospettiva di dover incontrare al buio una sedicente prof non è che attiri più di tanto.
Ci voleva uno studio per scoprirlo?

Per il sottolineato: al netto di quello che mi fu insegnato al liceo...


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> più facilmente di fanny faceva gola a leopardi il salotto letterario
> ma siamo nel campo delle ipotesi


Dici?
Può anche essere, in effetti.
Non conoscevo questa ipotesi però è interessante.


----------



## spleen (8 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Come è raccontato nell'articolo lo studio sembra la solita cagata.
> Negli stereotipi maschili la "prof di matematica" non è un'icona sessuale, non sembra sufficientemente manipolabile con la solite astuzie banali da maschietto in fase seduttiva, la si immagina severa e giudicante.
> Insomma, se anche un Leopardi si invaghisce di una gatta morta ma gnocca (quante volte ricorre la parola bellezza nei suoi scritti), all'uomo medio la prospettiva di dover incontrare al buio una sedicente prof non è che attiri più di tanto.
> Ci voleva uno studio per scoprirlo?


Sono eccessivamente razionalisti.


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono eccessivamente razionalisti.


Concordo.


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2016)

In effetti per riconoscere l'intelligenza bisogna esserne in possesso


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> In effetti per riconoscere l'intelligenza bisogna esserne in possesso


non necessariamente...


----------



## brenin (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vi quoto entrambi per porre questa domanda :
> siete convinti che bisogna adottare comportamenti diversi nel conquistare una donna mediamente più intelligente del proprio partner ? E' un esigenza femminile conclamata o è un limite che si pone l'uomo ?


Bella domanda..... Diciamo,in generale,che per conquistare una donna ci vogliono comportamenti sempre diversi,a prescindere dal QI della stessa, ed a secondo del tipo di donna. Molto dipende, a mio avviso, da come la donna mediamente più intelligente si pone: e qui sta la chiave di volta di tutto il discorso. Se parliamo di donna "equilibrata", nel senso che non  faccia del suo status o cultura un piedistallo sul quale porsi ed osservare dall'alto, penso che ogni uomo non debba- a prescindere - rinunciare e giocarsi le sue carte. Come giustamente si scriveva in precedenti post c'è sempre il fattore "attrazione" che gioca la sua parte, oppure quella strana alchimia che si crea tra due persone che permette loro di sviluppare un rapporto/relazione partendo da basi - anche culturali - magari diametralmente opposte.
E poi ritengo ci sia anche il fattore della "compensazione" , nel senso che l'armonia dell'eventuale coppia venutasi a formare si basi su diverse prerogative "uniche" appartenenti - a secondo delle occasioni e circostanze - ad uno o all'altro componente della coppia.


----------



## brenin (8 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> *Le donne come gli uomini molto intelligenti non vengono compresi da chi non lo è* e questo è sicuramente un filtro.
> Occorre essere molto basici per piacere a più persone possibili.



Vero sino ad un certo punto,bisogna anche vedere se hanno fatto di tutto per farsi comprendere..... a meno che - come scrivi - non sia un "filtro" per allontanare.

qui c'è un video divertente :

_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHX2mvFVQMs 

inerente ad una situazione decisamente all'opposto

_


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

chissà... magari capita pure che la donna colta ed intelligente si senta attratta dal macho superficiale e l'uomo intelligente dall'oca svampita. Con l'attrazione sessuale tutto può accadere... :sonar:


----------



## brenin (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> non necessariamente...


Almeno minimamente si.....


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Almeno minimamente si.....


beh un minimo si, certo... per riconoscere l'intelligenza altrui, soprattutto non bisogna essere troppo centrati su se stessi, ed essere sufficientemente obiettivi.


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh un minimo si, certo... per riconoscere l'intelligenza altrui, soprattutto non bisogna essere troppo centrati su se stessi, ed essere sufficientemente obiettivi.


aperti mentalmente...ergo intelligenti.il contrario di intelligenza è ottusità


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Vero sino ad un certo punto,bisogna anche vedere se hanno fatto di tutto per farsi comprendere..... a meno che - come scrivi - non sia un "filtro" per allontanare.
> 
> qui c'è un video divertente :
> 
> ...



L'intelligenza di una persona non necessita di essere palesata per essere compresa.
Lo comprendi abbastanza rapidamente dalle interazioni che hai con lei.


----------



## brenin (8 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> L'intelligenza di una persona non necessita di essere palesata per essere compresa.
> Lo comprendi abbastanza rapidamente dalle interazioni che hai con lei.


Non sempre, dipende da che tipo di interazioni si hanno e molto anche dai comportamenti che ne conseguono, io riesco a comprendere rapidamente se una persona è educata/corretta, se è intelligente mi ci vuol più tempo. Però alla fine si tratta sempre di intuizioni,che devono essere suffragate da "prove concrete" .


----------



## JON (8 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Non sempre, dipende da che tipo di interazioni si hanno e molto anche dai comportamenti che ne conseguono, io riesco a comprendere rapidamente se una persona è* educata/corretta,* se è *intelligente *mi ci vuol più tempo. Però alla fine si tratta sempre di intuizioni,che devono essere suffragate da "prove concrete" .


Spesso sono caratteristiche accomunabili.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mi colpì Fanny perché Giacomo Leopardi le dedicò un intero ciclo di poesie.
> Si era innamorato di lei che lo respinse.
> Era bella, giovane (25 anni), si ritiene avesse 4 amanti contemporaneamente (era sposata), ma il poeta, no, lo sdegnava perché "nemico dell'acqua" e perché "non stava bene di occhi".
> Non lo trattò con disprezzo, ma lo rifiutò perché per lui, per il suo fisico, provava repulsione.
> Lei, così bella, così cordiale, così desiderata.


Non conosco questa figura femminile, povero GIacomo, anche lui però poteva amare un po' di più l'acqua e le sue benefiche funzioni


----------



## Spot (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> non necessariamente...


Boh. Io trovo difficile riconoscere l'intelligenza. Ma pure definirla. 
Mi trovo meglio con le caratteristiche secondarie, tipo una certa curiosità, capacità di ascolto, spirito di osservazione, a volte argomenti e lessico usato. Ma ad esempio conosco persone molto intelligenti (che io intendo come capacità di percepire e modificare per lo più) con un lessico terribilmente limitato.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Grazie mami :inlove:
> Finalmente ho un'ottimo balsamo per lenire il fatto che vengo costantemente scartata per qualcun'altra.
> Non è che sono più gnocche e brave a quanto pare.
> 
> Scherzi a parte, cosa s'intende per intelligenza?


Ah bella domanda per me esistono più intelligenze, da quella emotiva a quella logico - matematica , Gardner ne contempla 7 ... Per cui


----------



## Spot (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah bella domanda per me esistono più intelligenze, da quella emotiva a quella logico - matematica , Gardner ne contempla 7 ... Per cui


Vero! Alle medie lessi un libro dove c'erano dei test per capire che tipo d'intelligenza avevi. C'era pure quella visiva..


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> aperti mentalmente...ergo intelligenti.il contrario di intelligenza è ottusità


ok, è vero... anche se è difficile definire univocamente l'intelligenza.
Alcuni serial killer hanno un QI altissimo, eppure non sono aperti mentalmente. 
In generale penso che la vera intelligenza sia il non farsi condizionare troppo dalle proprie idee e dalle proprie convinzioni. Dar loro il giusto peso, ma essere sempre pronti a metterle in discussione e pesarle di fronte a nuovi argomenti.
Un uomo indubbiamente molto intelligente come Albert Einstein peccò gravemente proprio in questo. Ed alla fine della sua vita lo riconobbe.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Vero! Alle medie lessi un libro dove c'erano dei test per capire che tipo d'intelligenza avevi. C'era pure quella visiva..


Si visiva.... interpersonale... Extra personale mi sembra,  manco le ricordo tutte, però secondo lui sono 7. 
Magari ce ne sono anche di più


----------



## brenin (8 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Boh. Io trovo difficile riconoscere l'intelligenza. Ma pure definirla.
> Mi trovo meglio con le caratteristiche secondarie, tipo una certa curiosità, capacità di ascolto, spirito di osservazione, a volte argomenti e lessico usato. Ma ad esempio conosco *persone molto intelligenti *(*che io intendo come capacità di percepire e modificare per lo più*) con un lessico terribilmente limitato.


Concordo. Non ho capito quando scrivi *capacità di modificare *cosa intendi esattamente. Sempre prendendo spunto dal tuo post, mi pongo una domanda: ma su quale basi/regole ( ed in tal caso fissate da chi e come )  una persona viene considerata intelligente ?


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Boh. Io trovo difficile riconoscere l'intelligenza. Ma pure definirla.
> Mi trovo meglio con le caratteristiche secondarie, tipo una certa curiosità, capacità di ascolto, spirito di osservazione, a volte argomenti e lessico usato. Ma ad esempio conosco persone molto intelligenti (che io intendo come capacità di percepire e modificare per lo più) con un lessico terribilmente limitato.


hai ragione... l'ironia e l'autoironia ad esempio, sono sicuramente un segnale di grande intelligenza.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Fermo restando che ognuno nutre le proprie aspettative e quindi ricerca una determinata compatibilità, *non credo proprio che alla fine una donna molto intelligente abbia esigenze sproporzionate*.


appunto,è qui che volevo andare a parare


----------



## Nicka (8 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si visiva.... interpersonale... Extra personale mi sembra,  manco le ricordo tutte, però secondo lui sono 7.
> Magari ce ne sono anche di più


Io devo averne una, secondo me la decima o la dodicesima...l'undicesima sicuramente no!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io devo averne una, secondo me la decima o la dodicesima...l'undicesima sicuramente no!


----------



## Spot (8 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Concordo. Non ho capito quando scrivi *capacità di modificare *cosa intendi esattamente. Sempre prendendo spunto dal tuo post, mi pongo una domanda: ma su quale basi/regole ( ed in tal caso fissate da chi e come )  una persona viene considerata intelligente ?


Modellarsi e, entro certi limiti, modellare il proprio intorno.
Una sorta di adattabilità buona interna ed esterna, tipo.
Ovviamente non è una definizione, è solo la caratteristica, tra quelle che denotano una una certa intelligenza, che a me piace di più.
Alla tua domanda non saprei rispondere..


----------



## danny (8 Gennaio 2016)

Personalmente valuto come persona dotata di intelligenza degna di nota (in una relazione) chi sa comprendere, analizzare, valutare in maniera articolata e adeguata situazioni, problemi e casi in cui viene a trovarsi.
Apprezzo l'intuito, come caratteristica che palesa l'intelligenza, insieme alla capacità di mettersi in discussione e alla facoltà di crescere.
Valuto negativamente l'ottusità, il rifiuto di adeguarsi o comprendere situazioni nuove, insieme a sentimenti negativi come l'invidia, atteggiamenti come lo scherno o il dileggio delle diversità, il rifiuto non articolato.
Non ritengo probante la tipologia di test esposta nell'assunto del thread in quanto poco inerente alle dinamiche di relazione.

Detto questo, non riuscirei mai a essere attratto da una donna che non reputo intelligente.
Mi è capitato di avere una relazione con una donna che non valutavo positivamente e anche sotto l'aspetto fisico tutto si riempiva di noia dopo un po'.


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Personalmente valuto come persona dotata di intelligenza degna di nota (in una relazione) chi sa comprendere, analizzare, valutare in maniera articolata e adeguata situazioni, problemi e casi in cui viene a trovarsi.
> Apprezzo l'intuito, come caratteristica che palesa l'intelligenza, insieme alla capacità di mettersi in discussione e alla facoltà di crescere.
> Valuto negativamente l'ottusità, il rifiuto di adeguarsi o comprendere situazioni nuove, insieme a sentimenti negativi come l'invidia, atteggiamenti come lo scherno o il dileggio delle diversità, il rifiuto non articolato.
> Non ritengo probante la tipologia di test esposta nell'assunto del thread in quanto poco inerente alle dinamiche di relazione.
> ...


Sono d'accordo! Chiaro, l'aspetto fisico attrae, ma le donne spiritose ed intelligenti le trovo irresistibili!


----------



## brenin (8 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Modellarsi e, entro certi limiti, modellare il proprio intorno.
> Una sorta di adattabilità buona interna ed esterna, tipo.
> Ovviamente non è una definizione, è solo la caratteristica, tra quelle che denotano una una certa intelligenza, che a me piace di più.
> Alla tua domanda non saprei rispondere..


Anch'io non so rispondere alla domanda..... una risposta/giudizio di merito sarebbe talmente soggettiva ( e condizionabile da eventuali fatti concreti ) da renderla del tutto inattendibile. Concordo pienamente sull'adattabilità "positiva" , tra i requisiti "base" per ben interagire con chi ci circonda.


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok, è vero... anche se è difficile definire univocamente l'intelligenza.
> Alcuni serial killer hanno un QI altissimo, eppure non sono aperti mentalmente.
> In generale penso che la vera intelligenza sia il non farsi condizionare troppo dalle proprie idee e dalle proprie convinzioni. Dar loro il giusto peso, ma essere sempre pronti a metterle in discussione e pesarle di fronte a nuovi argomenti.
> Un uomo indubbiamente molto intelligente come Albert Einstein peccò gravemente proprio in questo. Ed alla fine della sua vita lo riconobbe.


se ricordo bene parliamo di un uomo veramente arido umanamente: intelligenza e cuore possono viaggiare separati


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2016)

" se ricordo bene" non è da intendersi che fossi al tempo sua amicaDnon si sa mai)
ma mi pare di aver letto che avesse un  figlio schizofrenico che non ha mai amato e seguito, per dirne una


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> se ricordo bene parliamo di un uomo veramente arido umanamente: intelligenza e cuore possono viaggiare separati


Il non saper cambiare idea e riconoscere i propri errori, lo riferivo proprio alla sua attività di fisico... la sua vita affettiva era tragica. La famosa frase "Dio non gioca a dadi" con la quale voleva far capire quanto fosse contrario ad alcune ricadute della meccanica quantistica, è una sua famosa vaccata. Tutte le sue idee sull'argomento, su cui si intestardì vennero via via spazzate via da verifiche sperimentali.


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> " *se ricordo bene" non è da intendersi che fossi al tempo sua amica*Dnon si sa mai)
> ma mi pare di aver letto che avesse un  figlio schizofrenico che non ha mai amato e seguito, per dirne una


----------

